# Do I Need to Have a Phone Connection?



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

In my previous home, my DirecTivo unit was connected to a phone jack. In the house I just moved into there is no phone jack in the living room so it is not hooked up to a phone line. Is it necessary to hook it up to a phone line? What will happen if its not? 

I can run a very long phone cord into the kitchen to make "the call" every couple weeks, if needed. Right now it showing my last successful call as being on Oct 25...what will I miss if I don't place another successful call?


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

You won't miss a single thing. After 30 days or so, it will start to give you a daily reminder that your unit hasn't called in, but other than that minor annoyance, the unit will work perfectly fine.


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

Be sure to delete those reminders... or NEVER go to the messages area... since when messages FILL the message area, your machine will lock if you attempt to read messages


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

Dkerr24 said:


> You won't miss a single thing. After 30 days or so, it will start to give you a daily reminder that your unit hasn't called in, but other than that minor annoyance, the unit will work perfectly fine.


OK, so what is the point of the calls?


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

Dnamertz said:


> OK, so what is the point of the calls?


Pay per view purchases ordered thru the Tivo and triggering a software update (the update is downloaded from the satellite)


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

ForrestB said:


> Pay per view purchases ordered thru the Tivo and triggering a software update (the update is downloaded from the satellite)


And the last 'software update' triggered all sorts of bad problems in a very high percentage of DTivo units. None of the 'updates' I've seen so far even come close to compared to the zipper running on ver 6.2 that I have on both of my DTivo units.


----------



## DVC California (Jun 4, 2004)

John T Smith said:


> Be sure to delete those reminders... or NEVER go to the messages area... since when messages FILL the message area, your machine will lock if you attempt to read messages


This has happened to me. I did a reboot(unplug/plugin) and it is working fine but is there any way to delete without going into "Messages" or deleting all my recorded shows?

TIA, Steve


----------



## rlj5242 (Dec 20, 2000)

Why do you need to go into the Messages menu anyway? My GXCEBOT is almost at 1,700 days since a call and I haven't deleted any messages in years.

-Robert


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

rlj5242 said:


> Why do you need to go into the Messages menu anyway? My GXCEBOT is almost at 1,700 days since a call and I haven't deleted any messages in years.
> 
> -Robert


Good point. Since when did Directv ever send anything valuable through messages? Looks like all spam to me.


----------



## DVC California (Jun 4, 2004)

rlj5242 said:


> Why do you need to go into the Messages menu anyway? My GXCEBOT is almost at 1,700 days since a call and I haven't deleted any messages in years.
> 
> -Robert


Maybe I have OCD and it bugs me. Thanks for the help.[/sarcasm]


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

Dkerr24 said:


> Good point. Since when did Directv ever send anything valuable through messages? Looks like all spam to me.


Last time they notified me about a software update I seem to remember it being through the Message section. Other than that, it seems useless.


----------

